# Pictures of Children and Poodles



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

I thought this might be a cute thread. Anyone have pictures or your Children, Grandkids, friends, etc. with your Poodle babies. Here is my little Cutie with my Grandson Jack.


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Here's a new one from today


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Jacob and Julia with Maggie and Abbey*

[/ATTACH]

Jacob with Maggie and Julia, Gran (me) and Abbey at Christmas. The twins will be 1 year old on the 17th of April.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Grandma's Boys said:


> I thought this might be a cute thread. Anyone have pictures or your Children, Grandkids, friends, etc. with your Poodle babies. Here is my little Cutie with my Grandson Jack.


Both are quite adorable!  What a great idea for a thread! 


Here is Polly with my two kiddos.

Licking the back of Charlotte's neck


Resting while Evan reads to her


It's so nice that she'll run WITH the kids now instead of trying to bounce on them.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Love all of these pictures....Keep them coming!


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

I love the pictures.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

grandma's boys, mighty margot and your grandson look great together. love everyone else's photos, too. it's a good way to begin the weekend!


----------



## spotsonofbun (Jan 3, 2013)

janet6567 said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> Jacob with Maggie and Julia, Gran (me) and Abbey at Christmas. The twins will be 1 year old on the 17th of April.


'Why is she paying attention to the bald poodle puppy??'

'OK this bald puppy is alright :angel2:'


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I love seeing all the pictures of kiddos and doggies! My grandbabies adore Maggie and Abbey and "my girls" love all children, especially Jacob and Julia.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I realized that I haven't taken any pictures of Samola with the boys in over a year! So I figured today would be a great day...warm and sunny weather, everyone dressed up in their church clothes. But...:argh::banghead: Aargh!!! Trying to get my three teenagers to pose for a picture is just like herding cats!!!! **sigh** I keep telling myself, "This too shall pass!!!"

Well, here they are.


Sammi rolls over and kicks her legs like a big ol' baby when her belly gets rubbed.!



Sammi's favorite guy




I don't know who took a picture of me, but anyway...


Three cats and a dog!


​


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice looking family.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My little grandson and Carley.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

KidWhisperer said:


> I realized that I haven't taken any pictures of Samola with the boys in over a year! So I figured today would be a great day...warm and sunny weather, everyone dressed up in their church clothes. But...:argh::banghead: Aargh!!! Trying to get my three teenagers to pose for a picture is just like herding cats!!!! **sigh** I keep telling myself, "This too shall pass!!!"
> 
> Well, here they are.


This is such a nice thread. Does Sammi always look so sweet and happy??? Maybe I'm partial to the pictures of your boys because I have a 16 yr old boy too. I love seeing kids of all ages being gentle and caring to animals. As a parent I always feel like I've done something right when I see my son caring and having empathy for others....animals and people.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

KidWhisperer said:


> I realized that I haven't taken any pictures of Samola with the boys in over a year! So I figured today would be a great day...warm and sunny weather, everyone dressed up in their church clothes. But...:argh::banghead: Aargh!!! Trying to get my three teenagers to pose for a picture is just like herding cats!!!! **sigh** I keep telling myself, "This too shall pass!!!"
> 
> Well, here they are.
> 
> ...



KidWhisperer!!!! My Goodness! Your boys have turned into Handsome Young Men! When did that happen!!!!!? Time sure goes by quickly!!!!!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

KidWhisperer said:


> Three cats and a dog!


But you did manage at the end!  

That's the great thing about digital cameras, you can take hundreds of pictures and it won't cost you anything... and at least one will probably turn out ok or even great ..... not like in the past when you had to buy the film then wait for it to be developed just to see that none of them are good  

It's a great picture! 



Carley's Mom said:


> My little grandson and Carley.


Awww..... they are so cute


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Time sure goes by quickly!!!!!


Wow, tell me about it!!!!! My oldest will be leaving for college in just a few short months, and I'm trying hard not to think about it:bawling::bawling::bawling:!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Cooper and my niece


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

My nephew (wearing a particularly appropriate shirt) and our crew.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Here is a young man that could teach most adults a thing or two about how to behave around dogs. He is six years old and the son of a good friend. Such a great kid.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

My daughter Rachel with Roxy back in 1995.










Roxy being infinitely patient. As usual










A few years later. roxy with Rachel and my son Dylan.










A few years later Dylan with Beau.










Beau with Rachel at her soccer game. Beau loved soccer.










A few years later, Beau on the Outer Banks with Rachel and Dylan.










Christmas pic a few years later.










Back on the Outer Banks.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Beaus' last Christmas pic. He passed a few months later.










In my home studio. I.E. the garage. 










Picking up Penny.










Rachel home from school.










Dylan trying to get Penny to stop wiggling.










Penny doing her best teddy bear imitation.


----------



## LibertyH (Jun 9, 2013)

Here's my crew


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I've probably have posted all of these before but here they are again. :0)










Camping in the Fall.










and one of my fav.s


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't have kids so I got to make do with my sister's children  

This is my eldest niece when she was a toddler with my mother's poodle cross: 










And when she was a little older, she helped me groom him (she's 15 now and he is 16 and half) : 



















And these are her youngest with Lucia on my last visit:


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

These babies are too adorable! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Puppies and children. . . .melts my heart every time! Such wonderful pictures of families who love their dogs and kids! Thanks for posting all these wonderful pictures!


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Such great pictures, everyone. I have enjoyed them all. Here are some more of Margot and my Grandson Jackson.


----------



## arifanBella (Apr 22, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

We went walking downtown last night and my husband had run into a store really quick so the kids sat down and I couldn't miss this photo op. Please excuse my daughter's pants, she likes to pretend to be a cat. 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Beau, Daisy the golden pup, my niece and son.



Christmas a long while ago



Roxy with Rachel and Dylan










Penny's gotcha day with Rachel and Dylan










Rachel with Penny










Dylan with Penny










Rick


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Terrific thread!
Lula adores children! Here she is last spring with my nephew. 









Oh, and this pic was chosen for the
Versatility in Poodles fundraising calendar. 








Any time someone brings kids to the dog park, Lula immediately tries to engage them to throw her ball. 


Be well,
Laura & Lula
& the 3 parrot girls


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Lula is so adorable.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh I love this thread. More please. Hemi met her first baby today, 10 weeks old and another little guy only two years old. They were great with each other ( and LOTS of supervision) sorry no photos....too busy supervising


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

LauraRose said:


> Oh, and this pic was chosen for the
> Versatility in Poodles fundraising calendar.
> View attachment 154114


That photo is fantastic, it's like something Norman Rockwell would paint.


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

PoodLuv said:


> That photo is fantastic, it's like something Norman Rockwell would paint.



Thanks so much!
Photography is a huge passion of mine. 
I have a side gig/slightly profitable hobby capturing families and pets at their best. 
FB.com/LauroseImages


Be well,
Laura & Lula
& the 3 parrot girls


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I love this thread. It's so cute and so heartwarming to see these pics. Hopefully I'll be able to join in on posting some pics in another month. 1st baby due on June 9th. I sure hope my Gucci boy and Miu Miu girl will like the baby. Fingers crossed


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

My babies said:


> I love this thread. It's so cute and so heartwarming to see these pics. Hopefully I'll be able to join in on posting some pics in another month. 1st baby due on June 9th. I sure hope my Gucci boy and Miu Miu girl will like the baby. Fingers crossed


When my twin grandbabies were born, my son and DIL had a friend keep their three dogs for a few days. When the dogs came home they were introduced to the babies one at a time and received lots of love and treats. My DIL was a bit concerned about one of the labs as Sophie is a bit excitable, but there were no issues. Sophie and Annie (labs) are super protective of the kids. Gizmo (long haired Chihuahua) runs from the kids (now one year old). Gizmo has snapped at Jacob once or twice (bad dog!!) so Jacob now leaves him alone. It really hurt Jacob's feelings because he just wanted to pet Gizmo.


----------

